# Can't $#%! believe this



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I just found out that it is illegal in the state of Maine to operate an atv with a snorkel kit. What is the world coming to. $#%! state of Maine its always something with them.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Why?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You know what that isnt the first time I heard that either.....I would like to know the reason why also


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

*26. Prohibited equipment. *A person may not operate an ATV that is equipped with a snorkel kit or other equipment designed to allow the ATV to be used in deep water except with the permission of the owner of the land on which the ATV is operated or as provided in section 13159.


*§13159. Racing meets.* Notwithstanding section 13155 and section 13157, subsection 15, subsection 15-A, subsection 16, paragraph A and subsection 17, ATV's used exclusively for scheduled racing meets and operated solely on predefined race courses are exempt from the provisions of this chapter concerning registration, mufflers, snorkel kits, and lights during the time of operation at these meets and at all prerace practices at the location of the meets.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well then it looks like you are a racer, and will always be ridin on land w/ the owners permission


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Well then it looks like you are a racer, and will always be ridin on land w/ the owners permission


Guess so lol. What sucks is we dont have places to ride like you guys in the south (parks). Ill let you guys know when i get caught. I get stopped every year by the wardens. They have been good so far and never said anything about my pipe. But we'll see I aint changing it :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

down here in alabama we've pretty much got free reign with the atv's.
must have a spark arrestor though if in national forest. you dont even have to register them here. buy and ride.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That sucks...probably a way to keep people from polluting water or some B.S while the oil companies dump constantly into whatever they want. Maine isn't far from me at all, I hope I don't have any laws for ATV's if there is im probably breaking most of them every ride lol.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Those #$%*# tree huggers strikes again.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Eh that sucks. But its one of those laws that probobly nobody even knows exists. So far here in LA the cops are pretty linient on atvs. Only had one run in when me and southerbrute first got our bikes and we were riding in a ditch. Seen a truck pull up and it was a cop off-duty and so happened to own the subdivision.( very new one still in construction) let us off with a warning tho


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

oldmanbrute said:


> Those #$%*# tree huggers strikes again.


I deff agree with that. It cost around 40 I think to reg your wheeler every year. Maine is pretty stricked on almost everything. Cant have a lifted truck, cant have true dual exhaust unless its factory, only 50% tint with a cert, 2 sizes bigger than stock on tires one thing after another


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

dookie said:


> I deff agree with that. It cost around 40 I think to reg your wheeler every year. Maine is pretty stricked on almost everything. Cant have a lifted truck, cant have true dual exhaust unless its factory, only 50% tint with a cert, 2 sizes bigger than stock on tires one thing after another


 
i couldnt live there lol the only thing thats close to stock is my gf's car and its got 5% mirror tint


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Here in MS we run wild with the atv market. The only time you'll run into a problem is riding on public roads, Or disturbing the piece. ( modded exhaust at 3 in the morning are not popular )


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I know one state that my truck, Brute, and me will NOT be visiting!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow that almost sounds like a Communist state!! What is with all the laws? Up here in Canada as long as we are not driving the quad on the streets we are fine, and evn then I have passed a cop in our town on a quad and as long as you got plates, helmet and don't drive like a dink they will not do anything.


----------



## 4*4 (Feb 12, 2012)

^^^^ Not in Ontario!
Northern ONT you can ride on roads if the local bylaws have been written to allow it. Southern Ontario is much more closed to ATV's. Still some good clubs to ride at though.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah in NY you need plates and liability insurance AND carry written permission from the property owner. they are not legal on beaches, state parks and paved roads except when crossing.....not that you can really cross over to anywhere legally anyway. Not very friendly towards quads. sok ive got 30 acres 3hours away upstate to go play.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Ehh not too bad down here. Got stopped around 15-20 times on mine. Sometimes with no plastics, and was questioned what i was on 
But that is retarded. Advance south!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sanative said:


> Ehh not too bad down here. Got stopped around 15-20 times on mine. Sometimes with no plastics, and was questioned what i was on
> But that is retarded. Advance south!


Lol yeah in our area the only thing they'll really write up a ticket for is running up and down a hwy. 

It's great when you see the cop lights comin and can just bail off through an old field. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

wmredneck said:


> Lol yeah in our area the only thing they'll really write up a ticket for is running up and down a hwy.
> 
> It's great when you see the cop lights comin and can just bail off through an old field.
> 
> ...


Yeah people in Indian lakes didn't like it if you know where that is lol


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

just means gotta be quick . and they probably dont want you snorkeled so you cant go farther than them . keep it snorkeled and head for the water when ur runnin!!!!!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha. Mine not changing it. Catch me if you can wardens. Lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Its bc here in Maine we cant cross water ways "legally" They think if u have a snork you will be doing what u shouldnt. Plus they like to have total control. I understand somethings to a point. But come on now... I want to snork mine & have really been thinking about doing it anyways but I just dont want to get into jetting. I do work with a guy that is lifted racked & snorked. Wardens have checked him out & acctually gave complements. Depend on the Warden and what your doing.
Hey Dookie. Where ya located?


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

minnesota has a snorkel law also i think it states you can only be six inches above the factory air inlet hieght. Mine is really close to making it but they are a little taller than legal. No bothers yet.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

isn't Maine a Commonwealth also?

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Dealers here sell them rad racked and snorkeled lol


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> Its bc here in Maine we cant cross water ways "legally" They think if u have a snork you will be doing what u shouldnt. Plus they like to have total control. I understand somethings to a point. But come on now... I want to snork mine & have really been thinking about doing it anyways but I just dont want to get into jetting. I do work with a guy that is lifted racked & snorked. Wardens have checked him out & acctually gave complements. Depend on the Warden and what your doing.
> Hey Dookie. Where ya located?


Im in skowhegan. Where are u at?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

dookie said:


> Im in skowhegan. Where are u at?


Mechanic Falls. The past few years the trails have started opening up around here. Last year was the first time I could leave from the house on Marked trails. How about up your way?


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

i just snorkeled my rzr and thinking on snorkeling my 850 filled the cvt to many times


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Well at least you all have trails up there that are legal to ride one. Here in Mass it is either the only two state forests left that allow quads in the westrn part of the state or private land. other wise it is all illegal. Lucky I have permision from a preservation area to ride. Otherwise we are pinning and grinning on areas we should not be.


----------



## Lollygagger77 (Apr 18, 2012)

JD GREEN said:


> minnesota has a snorkel law also i think it states you can only be six inches above the factory air inlet hieght. Mine is really close to making it but they are a little taller than legal. No bothers yet.



I know a couple guys who have stealth snorkels in MN, they are pretty nice, I was going to but changed ATV's so the Mod's will start after she is broken in a little more!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

My truck or bike cant ride in that state they ticket me 100 tickets


----------

